# FreeBSD $ Ubuntu



## hirohitosan (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi there.
I want to try FreeBSD on a computer with Linux.

Before to start I want to ask some questions
1. On my computer I have 2 HDD. Can I make a partition on the second HDD for FreeBSD?
2. I already have Grub on MBR and during installing FreeBSD should I install again Grub or I have just to add an entry for FreeBSD?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2008)

1) yes
2) Grub doesn't get installed, fbsd has it's own bootmanager. Stick with the linux grub as it'll be easier to configure.


----------



## bsdforever (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everybody !

This is a part of my grub's "menu.lst" :

title		Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-6-686
root		(hd1,0)
kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.18-6-686 root=/dev/sdb5 ro 
initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.18-6-686
boot


# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root

title  FreeBSD 7.0
root   (hd1,a)
kernel /boot/loader
boot

title  NetBSD 4.0
rootnoverify (hd0,2)
chainloader +1
boot


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title		Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title		Grub Loader
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
chainloader	+1


----------



## bsdforever (Nov 27, 2008)

My 'customized' "menu.lst" allows me to :
   - boot FreeBSD 7.0
   - boot a Debian
   - boot NetBSD 4.0
   - go back to the Windows NTLDR

Grub is powerfull enough to manage most of Operating Systems.
In fact, when Grub didn't recognize an O.S., the ...

   chainloader +1

... option ask grub to give the control to another boot manager.
It's the case for :

   - Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
   - Grub Loader

The "Grub Loader" is an entry in the C:\boot.ini.
This allows to switch from Grub to Windows Boot Loader and to switch from
Windows Boot Loader to Grub.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 27, 2008)

I have 8 OS on may machine and I installed GAG4.10 boot manager and quite happy
If you need to install/change an OS it takes few seconds to put it in the GAG's list. 
It' only important to set grub/bootloader of every OS on it's own partition during installation (usually "Advanced" or "Grub installation" or something similar). Don't choose "No bootmanager", but during FreeBSD installation choose 3rd option: "Live MBR intact".


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 28, 2008)

OK, so in this case during installing FreeBSD when it comes to chose the boot loader should I chose "no boot loader"?

And after the installation is complete how can I add the FreeBSD entry?

Since now when I installed Linux the boot loader automatically add the entries


----------



## zeiz (Dec 7, 2008)

Do not choose "no bootloader"! (I believe there is no such a choice for FreeBSD anyway, but while installing a Linux also never choose this option).
In FreeBSD sysinstall there are 3 entries for bootloader:
1. Install FreeBSD bootloader.
2. Install standard MBR
3. Leave MBR untouched

The 3-rd one that says "Live MBR untouched" - that's the one. If you press F1 and read Help there is small explanation there that if you have 3-rd party bootmanager you must choose this (3-rd) option. It installs the bootloader but not to MRB yet to FreeBSD's /boot partition. GAG sees all the partitions so you just choose the correct one on GAG's setup screen.

I have an extended partition with Linux distros on it. I'm trying various distros so I install and reinstall there. In my experience grub automatically adds entries but sometimes not all of them and also it depends on Linux distro. Sometimes it misses exactly FreeBSD or the entry doesn't work. So you are not guaranteed to have an entry you expected. Of course you can always manually add FreeBSD entry in grub's menu.lst like this:
title    FreeBSD
root     hda (0,1,a) #change to whatever you have on your machine keeping in mind that grub counts from 0 so hda=hd0 and hda1=hd (0,0) for grub.
boot     /boot/loader
boot

But this looks inconvenient to me, GAG is much easier and faster to change. It has quite comprehensive instruction how to add or delete an OS entry.
FreeBSD loader most cares about Windows and it's entry is always there so if you dual boot only with Windows the loader works fine. But if I have a bunch of Linuxes the loader usually gives only one entry "Linux" and that's it. 
If you have floppy drive on you machine you also can install GAG to a floppy and then use MBR for whatever you like.


----------



## hitest (Dec 7, 2008)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Do not choose "no bootloader"! (I believe there is no such a choice for FreeBSD anyway, but while installing a Linux also never choose this option).
> In FreeBSD sysinstall there are 3 entries for bootloader:
> 1. Install FreeBSD bootloader.
> 2. Install standard MBR
> 3. Leave MBR untouched



That isn't entirely true.  I'm dual booting Slackware 12.1 and FreeBSD 7.0.  I chose no bootloader during sysinstall.  Then went into my lilo.conf and added FreeBSD such that lilo will boot FreeBSD.  Lilo will easily boot FreeBSD without the FreeBSD boot loader.  However, it sounds like GAG is an awesome solution.  Here is my lilo.conf.


```
# Linux bootable partition config begins
image = /boot/vmlinuz
  root = /dev/hda2
  label = Linux
  read-only
# Linux bootable partition config ends
# FreeBSD
other = /dev/hda3
table = /dev/hda
label = FreeBSD
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I put step-by-step GAG instuctions in the older,defunct
freebsd-forums a few years ago.  Good to know for newbies
but once it is done twice the third time is easy.  Haven't
done it in a while so I cannot repeat the instructions without
trying to find them in a cache somewhere.


----------



## biglaughing (Dec 9, 2008)

vmware and other virtual machine softwares help you try new OS


----------



## nick_core (Mar 8, 2009)

hi, everybody!
I've got a problem with booting my FreeBSD.
My GRUB tells me "Could not mount this partition".
This is grub's menu.lst:
...
title           Other operating systems
root

title FreeBSD 7.1
root (hd0,2)
kernel /boot/loader
boot

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU
root            (hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader     +1

-------------------------------------------------
And this is the partitioning:
Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xbd91a582

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            2551        8887    50901952+   5  Extended
/dev/sda3   *        8888       10544    13309852+  a5  FreeBSD
/dev/sda5            2551        2796     1975963+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6            2797        2808       96358+  83  Linux
/dev/sda7            2809        5240    19535008+  83  Linux
/dev/sda8            5241        8887    29294496   83  Linux

So. Maybe I did some wrong during FreeBSD installation


----------



## nick_core (Mar 14, 2009)

i've solved my problem by installing GAG.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you dive into grub and find the boot loader?

e.g 
grub> find /boot/loader
find /boot/loader
 (hd1,0,a)
grub> 

The result (hd1,0,a) is where your boot loader is and should be added to your meny.lst.

Greetz


----------



## nick_core (Mar 18, 2009)

thanX, FBSDin20Steps!

I've got that now


----------

